# WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!



## redfishsc (Nov 6, 2007)

I came home the other day and my wife had some very coooool news for me. I'm gonna be a daddy!!!!!




So..... I wonder if you can make babies "closed-end", might take care of that dirty diaper issue......


(BTW I posted this in the "other things we make" forum for a real good reason!)


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations.... You better start selling a lot of pens before ALL your free time disappears


----------



## les-smith (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations.  If this is your first you've got 9 months to get tile and wood flooring put down in the house.  Trust me kids have no mercy on carpet.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 6, 2007)

Here ends life as you know it, Being a DAD is the greatest job in the world. Of course you won't get a good nights sleep from about 3 months before to 6 months after the birth. Just a little something to look forward to. You better get busy turning while you still have the time.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## eskimo (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations.

As a Dad of 5 (4 to 23), you are about to embark on a great and wonderful adventure.


----------



## txbatons (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats. Nothing better than being a dad! Mine are 16 (son) and 12 (daughter) and I've loved every stage of life. 

You'll get lots of advice over the next 8 or 9 months, so I'll add mine...keep a journal if you don't already. Oh yeah, and go to as many grown up movies and restaurants as you can until the birth, because that ain't happening afterwards!


----------



## Dario (Nov 6, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!

You are in for continues treat...I mean it, and in a good way too. 

BTW, I also agree with all the posts above LOL.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 6, 2007)

Teenagers are stage two of life will never be the same, I should know I raised 5 of them.




> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> 
> Congrats. Nothing better than being a dad! Mine are 16 (son) and 12 (daughter) and I've loved every stage of life.
> 
> You'll get lots of advice over the next 8 or 9 months, so I'll add mine...keep a journal if you don't already. Oh yeah, and go to as many grown up movies and restaurants as you can until the birth, because that ain't happening afterwards!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats! You'll be amazed how fast the time goes -- make every minute count. 
Here's to a healthy and easy 9 month term.


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations, and enjoy what shop time you get now, but look to the future when you get another turner in your life.

Rob


----------



## Ligget (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations my friend! You da man!


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats. That is great


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2007)

congrats, Daddydome is great lost sleep and all. biggest challenge of my life so far.
My best to momma to be as well.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eskimo_
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> As a Dad of 5 (4 to 23), you are about to embark on a great and wonderful adventure.



Congrats! (Also nice to see another with 'the range' My 5 are from 3-22.)


----------



## fiferb (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats. Enjoy every minute of it and make parenting and family your priority.


----------



## cdcarter (Nov 6, 2007)

I predict less time in the shop! 

Congratulations!


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 6, 2007)

Let me add my congratulations as well. Now you are half way on becoming a grandfather...when life REALLY gets fun!


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 6, 2007)

Man, thanks for all the comments and encouragements. My wife and I are both elated and giddy. We have been praying for a child for a long time. God is very good to these two undeserving sinners. 


As far as shop time, well, I use our spare bedroom as a shop. We live in an apartment. You'd be suprized at how non-messy penturning can be if you have the lathe in a nice enclosed cabinet and a HUGE shop-vac. 


BUT IT AIN'T GONNA BE THERE MUCH LONGER!!!![V]..............


I will be cleaning that puppy out and will have to find some shop space somewhere nearby to set it all up. There isn't any room in the Seminary's maintenance shop where I work for such things, so I'll have to come up with something!


----------



## papaturner (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations,You`re in for one more trip.........Enjoy.

Perry


----------



## arioux (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,

Lathe ............. $300......

Tools ..............$200

Supplies .................$100

Pen kits.....$200

Teaching your son or daughter (in my case) to turn it's first pen..........  Priceless

Enjoy it now and prepare for many rewarding years.

Alfred

P.S.  OK, There are few less rewarding side effect, like sleepless nite,,,, mother in law "how to" eveything,,,,,,,,, post partum depression ,,,,,, 20 bags to carry every time you go somewhere,,,, and lost control of the TV over kid program but hey.... we love them don't we


----------



## airrat (Nov 6, 2007)

GratZ as they said enjoy your time now.  It gets limited real soon but I wouldn't trade it for anything.   I stop everytime Sean says I want daddy!!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 6, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!  Congrats! I remember that feeling of the first child, we had a lot of "set-backs" when we first strated trying. Seemed to get that figured out I guess, whe have four now!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats DAD!!thats great news!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats my are grown but wouldn't have given them up for anything.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, Pastor Bill, it is great to hear from you! Things are going GREAT here at Southeastern. This Seminary has really geared itself up and it teaching truth and spreading the Gospel. We love it here, and the news of our new family member just adds grace upon grace!


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow - wow - wow  Congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

